# ReceptorChem Ostarine



## Metzer (Jun 20, 2011)

Hi All,

I'm considering running a low dose Ostarine cycle for 6-7 weeks. Has anyone used ReceptorChems before and can vouch for their products? They claim to 3rd party test their products, and its a liquid version which sarms should be.

Regarding dosing, I was thinking of maybe something like 12.5mg for 6-7 weeks, perhaps bumping to 17.5mg the last couple of weeks. There seem to be alot of unknowns with SARMS hence my cautious approach. At higher doses of 20/25mg, there also seems to be a lot of reports regarding elevated liver and cholesterol values.

First time SARM user, i've used prohormones like Hdrol and Epi around 8 years ago. Goals are to add some size whilst minimising fat gains / reducing body fat even.

Cheers


----------

